# dog smells really bad like cabbage



## hs2395 (Nov 7, 2008)

we had our dog on working dog food, he is a border collie and spends most of his life outside, running round. I bought 2 big bags and although it did not look great he ate it all and was absolutly fine on it. we ran out. 2 weeks ago we bought a bag of bakers as it was on offer. the house and dog smells like cabbage. I have now bought the other dog food back in. Anyone have any problems like this ?? cause it really does stink, dog is in good health.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Bakers...
its full of E's not good for them had a big wright up in papers
its like E's in kids sweets...and your collie is hyper enuff...:001_tt2:

I dont feed my dogs it and i have collies & chihuahuas

mybe you should stick to what they had before :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## vizzy24 (Aug 31, 2008)

Hi I would steer clear of Bakers if possible. Scosha37 is quite right it is full of colourings and not a lot else. I would look for an alternative it is probably the cause of the cabbage smell!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

Most farts stink, regardless of what dog or anyone eats come to that. But yes some food will make your dog stink worse than others - not to mention sloppy poo which is minging to pick up.

Revert back to what you was feeding him.


----------

